# Need help moving to America ?



## katsgraphics

*International Removals America | Shipping to USA*
Isis Relocation Ltd has been shipping, families, individuals and commercial clients to America for over 25 years. Over the years we have gained a wealth of experience in shipping cars, furniture and commercial items to all parts of America.
A pre-move international moving survey will be completed to accurately assess the items you want to relocate to America, our surveyor will also account for any items that you wish to be placed in storage. 



Packing for your removals to America
Exclusive Use Container / Full Container Load (FCL) to America
Shared Container Service to America
Our Partner Removals Company In America
America Customs Clearance
Storage in America

Call us now for a no obligation quote - 01908 311001 or get a quote here or email us at [email protected]


----------

